# Limited lighting outdoors



## mattiematt78 (Oct 5, 2012)

Apologies in advance if this has been addressed. Looking to do a basic yard haunt. Our house was built in the 20's with no outside plugs and we are in between street lights, so it can get pretty dark. Last year, we ran an extension cord from the basement. This year- I would love to add more lighting effects, but dont want to overload the circuits or have cords running from inside. Any suggestions from the experts on how to do this? (Not all that electrically handy so it keep it simple.) Thanks!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

low voltage outdoor lighting system, big lots has less expencive sets with spot lights.\ or solor spot lights, I use velum over the light in what ever color im looking for because leds give of little or no heat..I am sure there are other ways but this is what I am using..hope this helps


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not fond of the solar spots, they never seem to last as long as you'd like them to. 

Consider LEDs. Typically low power consumption, can be custom made by you without needing a degree in electrical engineering, and you could run it all of a single extension cord with no fear of blowing fuses. (My house is kinda old too, early 60s, with questionable wiring and I'm able to run nearly 2000 LED Christmas lights with no issues and not much increase in the bill)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I was in a bind last year, so I ran to the neighborhood Wal*Mart and grabbed a couple of large camping flashlights. I was surprised (pleasantly) at how well they worked for spotlights.


----------

